# Vorgestellt: be quiet Straight Power 11



## Schnuetz1 (31. Mai 2017)

Im Netzteil-Abschnitt wird ja schon lange über ein E11 von be quiet! spekuliert, da das Straight Power E10 schon 3 Jahre alt ist.
Jetzt hat be quiet! das Straight Power (E)11 vorgestellt. 
Dabei soll das E11 statt einem ACRF-Konverter nun eine Halbbrücke mit LLC-Resonanzwandlern zum Einsatz kommen. 
Ebenso sollen japanische 105-Grad-Elkos und Feststoffkondensatoren verbaut werden.

Was den Endkunden wohl mehr interessieren wird ist die Tatsache, dass das Netzteil weiterhin Gold zertifiziert bleibt und nun vollmodular ist.
Abstufungen werden von 450 bis 850 Watt gehen, oben drauf wird nochmal ein 1000er gesetzt.

Beibehalten wurde der Silent Wings 3 Lüfter sowie die 5 Jahre Garantie. 

Zu kaufen werden sie wohl erst im Herbst diesen Jahres sein, dafür sollen die Preise den jetzigen Modellen ähneln. 

Quellen:
be quiet!: Straight Power 11 und SFX-L Power mit mehr Leistung - ComputerBase
Be Quiet! Reveals Straight Power 11, SFX-L PSUs

Nach den News folgt ein bisschen eigene Meinung:
Ich denke, man wird keine großen Überraschungen erleben, be quiet wird seine Erfolgsserie weiterführen und weiterhin auf gute Qualität mit geringer Lautstärke setzen.
Super finde ich das vollmodulare KM, so kann man ganze Kabel-Sets kaufen. Bisher brauchte man, wenn man gesleevte Sets gekauft hat, für das ATX-Kabel immer eine Verlängerung. 
Im Oktober habe ich Geburtstag, bis dahin sollten sie doch hoffentlich verfügbar sein...


----------



## Cinnayum (31. Mai 2017)

Dann könnt ihr ja alle jetzt wieder den Austausch eines 1-2 Jahre alten E-10 zwingend empfehlen!
Sonst explodieren wieder reihenweise PCs in Deutschland und das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für diesen sachlichen Kommentar.
Aber ich habe noch nie empfohlen, ein E9 auszutauschen, daher finde ich diese Allgemeinerung doch etwas frech. 
Hier geht es vielmehr um eine Information für interessierte User und um nichts anderes.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (31. Mai 2017)

Ich kann ganz leichten Sarkasmus riechen, der ist aber sehr schwach verteilt.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (31. Mai 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen sachlichen Kommentar.
> Aber ich habe noch nie empfohlen, ein E9 auszutauschen, daher finde ich diese Allgemeinerung doch etwas frech.
> Hier geht es vielmehr um eine Information für interessierte User und um nichts anderes.



Ich glaube zu meinen, dass es nicht unbedingt direkt auf Dich gemünzt war, sonst stände in seinem Kommentar wohl auch eher ein "Du" als ein "ihr" 
Habe hier schon einige "Empfehlungen" gelesen wo jemandem mit einem Straight Power E9 dringlichst ein Austausch empfohlen wurde weil es ja gruppenreguliert sei und auch schon so alt...

Grundsätzlich ist die Info aber interessant für mich als Nutzer eines E9 das langsam ja doch etwas "altert"


----------



## maCque (8. Juni 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr ja alle jetzt wieder den Austausch eines 1-2 Jahre alten E-10 zwingend empfehlen!
> Sonst explodieren wieder reihenweise PCs in Deutschland und das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen.



Danke für diesen netten Lacher  Hast meinen Tag versüßt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr ja alle jetzt wieder den Austausch eines 1-2 Jahre alten E-10 zwingend empfehlen!
> Sonst explodieren wieder reihenweise PCs in Deutschland und das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen.



Ja, werden wir auf jeden Fall machen, sobald das E11 verfügbar ist.


----------



## drebbin (8. Juni 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> statt einem ACRF-Konverter *wird* nun eine Halbbrücke mit LLC-Resonanzwandlern zum Einsatz kommen.



Könnte bitte jemand erklären welche Verbesserung das im Sinne der Elektrik darstellt?

MfG Drebbin


----------



## BlueKingMuch (8. Juni 2017)

das wüsste ich auch gerne. Captain needed.


----------



## Freakless08 (8. Juni 2017)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Ich glaube zu meinen, dass es nicht unbedingt direkt auf Dich gemünzt war, sonst stände in seinem Kommentar wohl auch eher ein "Du" als ein "ihr"
> Habe hier schon einige "Empfehlungen" gelesen wo jemandem mit einem Straight Power E9 dringlichst ein Austausch empfohlen wurde weil es ja gruppenreguliert sei und auch schon so alt...
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist die Info aber interessant für mich als Nutzer eines E9 das langsam ja doch etwas "altert"


Du musst aber erst von deinem E9 auf das E10 upgraden und nach 3 Monate Wartezeit das E11 einbauen, sonst verträgt deine Hardware womöglich nicht den hohen Wechsel von 9 auf 11. Schließlich muss sich deine Hardware auch erstmal an das veränderte Netzteil gewöhnen und die Unterschiede von E9 auf E11 sind einfach zu arg, als wenn du von E9 auf E10 und dann auf E11 upgradest. Am Ende stirbt dir sonst noch die Hardware weg und taktet aufgrund der Unterschiede nicht mehr richtig.
Nicht umsonst wird im PCGH Forum häufig der direkte Wechsel vom E9 auf das E10 empfohlen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Könnte bitte jemand erklären welche Verbesserung das im Sinne der Elektrik darstellt?
> 
> MfG Drebbin



BeQuiet wechselt von der Active Clamp Topologie auf die Half Bridge LLC Resonanz Topologie.
Half Bridge ist leistungsfähiger, aber auch komplexer und teurer.


----------



## drebbin (9. Juni 2017)

Mit leistungsfähiger meinst du, verträgt mehr Ampere/Volt,  Quasi eine innere Umstrukturierung für höhere Wattklassen ?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mit leistungsfähiger meinst du, verträgt mehr Ampere/Volt,  Quasi eine innere Umstrukturierung für höhere Wattklassen ?



Half Bridge wird bei höheren Leistungen eingesetzt.
Das E11 soll ja jetzt bis 1000 Watt angeboten werden und in der Leistungsklasse ist es halt mit Half Bridge besser als mit Active Clamp.
Aus diesem Grund wird BeQuiet vermutlich die Schaltung gewechselt haben.


----------



## Marcimoto (11. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Half Bridge wird bei höheren Leistungen eingesetzt.
> Das E11 soll ja jetzt bis 1000 Watt angeboten werden und in der Leistungsklasse ist es halt mit Half Bridge besser als mit Active Clamp.
> Aus diesem Grund wird BeQuiet vermutlich die Schaltung gewechselt haben.


Das heißt, das Straight Power kann zur Alternative bei Multi-GPU Setups werden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2017)

- gelöscht, es ist zu komplex, um es auf einfache und trotzdem stimmige Worte zu reduzieren -


----------



## onlygaming (11. Juni 2017)

Ich bin froh, das ich mir kein E10 zugelegt habe, da ich mir schon gedacht habe das es nicht mehr lange dauern kann, bis das E11 kommt.
Werde mir dann im Herbst ein E11 mit 500 W zulegen


----------



## BenGun_ (1. November 2017)

Ist nun schon ein Datum gesetzt ab wann man es kaufen kann?


----------



## beiju (1. November 2017)

Abzuwarten bleibt für mich wie tief die Netzteile werden, ist leider bei meinem Gehäuse wichtig.


----------



## 4B11T (6. November 2017)

Ich glaube beim Pure Power 10 haben sie auch nur das Straight Power 10 genommen, einen kleineren Lüfter verbaut und ein paar 105° Elkos durch billigere ersetzt (angeblich). Fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn jetzt das Dark Power 11 wiederrum die Vorlage für das Straight Power 11 wird. Für die Kunden eigentlich ideal, da man so High End Hardware zum günstigeren Preis bekommt. Andererseits kannibalisiert man sich selbst die Käufer für die High End Hardware. Wobei anscheinend immer noch genügend Leute bereit sind den Aufpreis für 3db weniger Geräusch und 2% mehr Effizienz zu zahlen. Jaja... erschlagt mich nicht gleich: ich weiß schon: bessere Komponenten und weniger Restwelligkeit, längere Garantie und für Multi GPU Systeme mit 4 oder mehr GPUs sollte man das bessere nehmen  

Edit: Achja: die längere Lebensdauer: ach ne: Leuten mit Netzteilen älter als 3 Jahre wird ja sowieso ein neues Netzteil empfohlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Ich glaube beim Pure Power 10 haben sie auch nur das Straight Power 10 genommen, einen kleineren Lüfter verbaut und ein paar 105° Elkos durch billigere ersetzt (angeblich). Fertig:


Die Optik mag ähnlich aussehen, das Ergebnis ist ziemlich unterschiedlch:
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 im Test: 500-Watt-Netzteil mit DC-DC-Technik (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Pure Power 10 CM und BQ im Test: Mittelklasse-Referenz von be quiet! und EVGA (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Schau Dir die massiv unterschiedliche Spannungsregulation an, den gesunkenen Wirkungsgrad, etc.


----------



## 4B11T (6. November 2017)

Ich sehe da ein Diagramm mit X-Achse bis 100% und eins bis 110% (also Überlast).

Den einzigen stark abweichenden Punkt ist der 110% beim Pure Power und der wurde beim Straight Power nicht gemessen...  die anderen Punkte unterscheiden sich um 0,1v: also "massiv" ist das in meinen Augen nicht. Eher der Versuch das Pure Power schlechter dastehen zu lassen als es ist, indem man bewusst noch einen Punkt anfährt, wo es schlecht sein muss 110% Last sind immerhin 50Watt Überlast und dafür sind 11,7-11,8 v doch perfekt.

Der Unterschied ist eher minimal und wenn dann nur für Leute (extrem OC) relevant, denen auch das Straight Power dann noch zu schlecht ist


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. November 2017)

Muss man dann vom p11 auf das e11 wechseln? oder ist das jetzt das gleiche?


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Ich glaube beim Pure Power 10 haben sie auch nur das Straight Power 10 genommen, einen kleineren Lüfter verbaut und ein paar 105° Elkos durch billigere ersetzt (angeblich). Fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist hier im Forum wirklich kaum zu ertragen wie vielen Leuten hier völlig Sinn befreit ein neues NT aufgeschwatzt wird.
Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Spexxos (6. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist hier im Forum wirklich kaum zu ertragen wie vielen Leuten hier völlig Sinn befreit ein neues NT aufgeschwatzt wird.
> Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Wo ist denn deine Altersgrenze bei Netzteilen?


----------



## onlygaming (6. November 2017)

Spexxos schrieb:


> Wo ist denn deine Altersgrenze bei Netzteilen?



Bei mir liegt diese bei ich sag mal 5 Jahren, mein L8 geht jetzt in sein viertes, wird aber nachdem Release des E11 gegen eben dieses ausgetauscht, höhere Effizienzklasse etc. Ist ein netter Zusatz


----------



## BenGun_ (7. November 2017)

Was habt ihr mit der Altersgrenze?
Das Teil wird ausgetauscht wenn ich Bock drauf habe. Bei allen anderen Pcs erst wenn es kaputt ist. Ihr tauscht ja auch nicht die Mainboards nach ein paar Jahren. Es können höchstens die Kondensatoren altern. In meiner alten Firma haben wir auch Schaltnetzteile verwendet für unsere Steuerungen. Diese liefen 24/7 bei allen möglichen Temperaturen. Hielten locker länger als 10 Jahre. Wenn ich günstige gebrauchte PCs für Bekannte und Verwandte zusammen baue kaufe ich auch gebrauchte Netzteile. Meist ältere be quiet oder Corsair. Davon sind bisher NULL kaputt gegangen. Alte i5 und i7 hoch übertaktet und läuft trotzdem.


----------



## 4B11T (7. November 2017)

Es gibt auch genügend Anwendungsfälle für neuste High-End Netzteile, das will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber es ist schon schade, wie auch bei den Konfigurationsfragen hier teilweise High-End PSUs empfohlen werden, obwohl der Anwender das Potential niemals ausschöpfen wird oder irgendeinen Vorteil davon haben wird.


----------



## markus1612 (7. November 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Was habt ihr mit der Altersgrenze?
> Das Teil wird ausgetauscht wenn ich Bock drauf habe. Bei allen anderen Pcs erst wenn es kaputt ist. Ihr tauscht ja auch nicht die Mainboards nach ein paar Jahren. Es können höchstens die Kondensatoren altern. In meiner alten Firma haben wir auch Schaltnetzteile verwendet für unsere Steuerungen. Diese liefen 24/7 bei allen möglichen Temperaturen. Hielten locker länger als 10 Jahre. Wenn ich günstige gebrauchte PCs für Bekannte und Verwandte zusammen baue kaufe ich auch gebrauchte Netzteile. Meist ältere be quiet oder Corsair. Davon sind bisher NULL kaputt gegangen. Alte i5 und i7 hoch übertaktet und läuft trotzdem.



Wird ein Rechner nur mit derselben Hardware verwendet, hält das Netzteil auch lange.
Problematisch wird es dann, wenn Hardware ausgetauscht wird und sich die Anforderungen, die ans Netzteil gestellt werden, verändern.
Und nur weil du keine Probleme hattest (würde mich auch mal interessieren, mit welcher Hardware genau), heißt das nicht, dass es eine gute Idee ist, teilweise steinalte Netzteile mit neuer Hardware zu kombinieren.


----------



## Spexxos (7. November 2017)

Allein schon für meinen eigenen Seelenfrieden kommt bei mir ein neues Netzteil wenn ich den PC im Kern aufrüste. Kommt bei mir etwa alle 4-5 Jahre vor. Bisher hatten zu den Zeitpunkten moderen Netzteile immer ihre Vorzüge und wenns am Ende nur die bessere Effizien war. Meine Stromrechnung dankt es mir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BenGun_ (7. November 2017)

Steinalt sind die auch nicht.
Man sollte z.B. schon bei Haswell + auf passende Netzteile nehmen, das ist klar.
Wenn man komplett umrüstet ist ein neues Netzteil evtl auch sinnvoll.
Aber das was du da glaubst an Strom einzusparen holst du dank des Anschaffungspreises NIEMALS raus.


----------



## Spexxos (7. November 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Aber das was du da glaubst an Strom einzusparen holst du dank des Anschaffungspreises NIEMALS raus.



Doch tu ich. Habs gemessen und nachgerechnet.


----------



## BenGun_ (7. November 2017)

Innerhalb von wieviel Jahren?
Vergleich?
Gleiche System mit selben Einstellungen und 2 verschiedenen Netzteilen?
Oder neues System mit neuem Netzteil?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Aber das was du da glaubst an Strom einzusparen holst du dank des Anschaffungspreises NIEMALS raus.


Das hängt von der Nutzung ab. Nicht alle spielen nur, manche Rechner minen 24/7 und da 
lohnen schon wenige Prozent  besserer Wirkungsgrad, um die Investionskosten über der
Lebensdauer mehr als wieder rein zu bekommen. 10W weniger sind 25,-€ im Jahr


----------



## Spexxos (7. November 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Innerhalb von wieviel Jahren?
> Vergleich?
> Gleiche System mit selben Einstellungen und 2 verschiedenen Netzteilen?
> Oder neues System mit neuem Netzteil?



Interessant sind hier nur der Verbrauch des PCs, Betriebstunden und die Effizienz des Netzteil. Die eigentliche Hardware ist für die Rechnung uninteressant.
Da der Stromverbrauch je nach Nutzungsverhalten abweicht kann ich dir keine Rechnung vorlegen, da ich nicht weißt was XYZ mit ihren PCs machen. Wenn ich mein Nutzutzungsverhalten der Rechnung zugrunde lege, rentiert sich ein effizienteres Netzteil auf jeden Fall.

Je mehr Betriebsstunden der PC hat und je höher der Durschnittsverbrauch ist, desto eher lohnen sich Netzteile auch mit minimalen Effizienzsteigerungen.


----------



## Gysi1901 (8. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist hier im Forum wirklich kaum zu ertragen wie vielen Leuten hier völlig Sinn befreit ein neues NT aufgeschwatzt wird.
> Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Ja, zum Beispiel bei diesem Nutzer. Mit etwas Panzertape und gutem Willen kriegt man das schon wieder hin.

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Wo sind denn die ganzen Fälle, wo nach "3 Monaten" oder "1-2 Jahren" ein neues Netzteil empfohlen wird? Ich sehe das hier extrem selten, und wenn jemand so etwas schreibt, bekommt er in der Regel Gegenwind. Für Links zu den entsprechenden Threads wäre ich dankbar.

Ich sehe nämlich in der Regel nur solche Threads, wo geraten wird, es einfach mal mit dem alten Netzteil auszuprobieren oder wo geraten wird, das alte Netzteil könnte man bei Anschaffung neuer Komponenten "erstmal weiternutzen". Daher wundern mich diese ganzen Aussagen sehr.


----------



## mika007007 (9. November 2017)

Gut zu wissen, gerade dann, wenn man aktuell ein Xilence A+ verbaut hat und ggf. wechseln will. Bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob ich ein neues Kaufe oder ein 11er das max. 2 Jahre alt ist gebraucht hole.


----------



## silent-freak (10. November 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Wobei anscheinend immer noch genügend Leute bereit sind den Aufpreis für 3db weniger Geräusch und 2% mehr Effizienz zu zahlen.



Sind das tatsächlich 3 dB Unterschied? Mein, in der Sig angezeigtes Sys, nervt mich gewaltig- bin enttäuscht über die Lautstärke unter Last.


----------



## 4B11T (10. November 2017)

Daran wird aber nicht dein Netzteil schuld sein, sondern die Lüftersteuerung deiner Gehäuse- und CPU-lüfter. Via Q-fan am Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## silent-freak (10. November 2017)

Ja, am MB angeschlossen. Der Witz ist ja, dass das neue SYS lauter ist als mein I7-3770, welches mittlerweile ins 5. Jahr geht. Habe das soeben im UEFI alles auf SiIent gestellt, sollte dasimmer noch nicht reichen, werde ich auf manuelle Steuerung probieren.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

Bastel dir mal eine Lüfterkurve im Bios.


----------



## Gysi1901 (27. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist hier im Forum wirklich kaum zu ertragen wie vielen Leuten hier völlig Sinn befreit ein neues NT aufgeschwatzt wird.
> Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.





Cinnayum schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr ja alle jetzt wieder den Austausch eines 1-2 Jahre alten E-10 zwingend empfehlen!
> Sonst explodieren wieder reihenweise PCs in Deutschland und das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen.





Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du musst aber erst von deinem E9 auf das E10 upgraden und nach 3 Monate Wartezeit das E11 einbauen, sonst verträgt deine Hardware womöglich nicht den hohen Wechsel von 9 auf 11. Schließlich muss sich deine Hardware auch erstmal an das veränderte Netzteil gewöhnen und die Unterschiede von E9 auf E11 sind einfach zu arg, als wenn du von E9 auf E10 und dann auf E11 upgradest. Am Ende stirbt dir sonst noch die Hardware weg und taktet aufgrund der Unterschiede nicht mehr richtig.
> Nicht umsonst wird im PCGH Forum häufig der direkte Wechsel vom E9 auf das E10 empfohlen.


Um das hier nochmal aufzugreifen: So was kann passieren, wenn man moderne Hardware mit einem veralteten Netzteil - ja, genau das erwähnte E9 - kombiniert. Nein, eine Katastrophe ist nicht passiert, aber solche Fälle sind dennoch ärgerlich.

Vielleicht merkt Ihr ja endlich mal, dass Euer süffisantes Gefasel erstens irreführend und zweitens überflüssig wie ein Kropf ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. November 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> ...Wobei anscheinend immer noch genügend Leute bereit sind den Aufpreis für 3db weniger Geräusch und 2% mehr Effizienz zu zahlen...


Aber hallo 3db weniger sofern real vorliegend ist schon ordentlich. +10db wäre immerhin schon Doppelt so laut..


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2017)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Um das hier nochmal aufzugreifen: So was kann passieren, wenn man moderne Hardware mit einem veralteten Netzteil - ja, genau das erwähnte E9 - kombiniert. Nein, eine Katastrophe ist nicht passiert, aber solche Fälle sind dennoch ärgerlich..


für den Rest:


LiquidRazer schrieb:


> Also habe das ganze ausprobiert. Mein PC hat sich ständig aufgehangen und rebootet.



Ja, genau _DAS_ ist der Grund, ein neues Netzteil zu empfehlen. Zumal wenn man sich 'ne neue GraKa bestellt, einmal Versandkosten spart und auch noch das ganze 2-3 Tage läuft.

Es geht gar nicht (immer) um den Worst Case, dass das ganze system explodiert und der Rechner stirbt sondern einfach um solch einen Müll wie random lockups, Freezes, reboots und den ganzen Käse. Eben auch weil moderne Hardware, insbesondere Grafikkarten, sehr anspruchsvoll sind, was Nettzeile betrifft - und gern mal an den Kondensatoren sparen....
Denn auf moderne GraKas gehören eigentlich 'nen paar 3300µF Typen...

Halten wir also fest:
In diesem Falle wurde eh ein neues Netzteil benötigt.
Das ganze hat doppelt Versand gekostet
Und einen Haufen Nerven, da das System nicht vernünftig lief.


Aber anscheinend ist es einigen Leuten lieber, dass die User anfangen nVidia zu flamen, weil sie Hardware gebaut haben, die mit dem alten Netzteil ohne Probleme lief, statt gleich ein neues Netzteil zu empfehlen.
Weil warum es den Leuten einfach und Schmerzlos machen, wenn man es auch anders haben kann??



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Aber hallo 3db weniger sofern real vorliegend ist schon ordentlich. +10db wäre immerhin schon Doppelt so laut..


Wars nicht schon bei 3dB(A) bei Schalldruck?
+10dB bei z.B. Signalstärke von el. Signalen z.B. Antennensignal.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...
> Wars nicht schon bei 3dB(A) bei Schalldruck?
> +10dB bei z.B. Signalstärke von el. Signalen z.B. Antennensignal.



oha Richtig.
10 *phon*(Lautstärke) wären eine subjektive Verdopplung.
40 phon=1 Sone

+3db = Verdoppelung
Subjektiv:
+10phon = Verdoppelung
Sone x2 = Verdoppelung

Das war jetzt aus dem Gedächniss. Also nich schimpfen wenn das nicht passt. Wie immer, alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## zinki (28. November 2017)

Gibt es denn mittlerweile ein Release Termin?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2017)

Im Computerbase hat ein be quiet Mitarbeiter irgendwas von mitte Dezember (mit Glück) geredet, aber eher Anfang 2018 gesagt.


----------



## TheJudge (29. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Im Computerbase hat ein be quiet Mitarbeiter irgendwas von mitte Dezember (mit Glück) geredet, aber eher Anfang 2018 gesagt.



wenn sie genau so schnell sind wie mit den Silent Wings 3 würde ich eher 2019 schätzen


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

TheJudge schrieb:


> wenn sie genau so schnell sind wie mit den Silent Wings 3 würde ich eher 2019 schätzen



Das E10 hat ja schon den Silent Wings 3 drin -- von daher könnte es besser aussehen. 
Komisch ist halt, dass es schon vor Monaten für den herbst angekündigt wurde.
Offenbar scheint es Probleme mit der Produktion oder mit den Zulieferern zu geben.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Dezember 2017)

Ja vielleicht stellt es ja DER Mann mit der Lederjacke zusammen mit der 1180 vor  

Denke so im Februar sollte es da sein wäre für mich "Anfang 2018"


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es die neue Generation dann nur noch im Bundle mit Straight Power Netzteilen?


----------



## Esinger (9. Januar 2018)

bei alternate sind die schon gelistet die neuen nt
be quiet'!' STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 550W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe, Kabel-Management
be quiet'!' STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 450W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe, Kabel-Management
be quiet'!' STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management
be quiet'!' STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 850W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management
be quiet'!' STRAIGHT POWER11 CM 650 W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management
https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet-/...PC-Netzteil/html/product/1409996?event=search


----------



## onlygaming (10. Januar 2018)

Naaaa ENDLICH!!! Preis ist wie zu erwarten ~ gleich geblieben, werde dann bald mein L8 endlich in Rente schicken, und mir die 550W Variante gönnen, dann hab ich endlich lange Ruhe.


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Januar 2018)

Wonach wird eigentlich entschieden wie viel offene Fläche an der Außenseite ist? 
Das E10 hatte alles offen, bis auf zwischen Schalter und Netzkabelbuchse.
Das L8 hatte nur einen schmalen Streifen offen.
Und jetzt das E11 ist dort komplett geschlossen und nur rechts daneben ist offen.
Das ist doch der Luftauslass und sollte so offen wie möglich sein dachte ich


----------



## TheJudge (17. Januar 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wonach wird eigentlich entschieden wie viel offene Fläche an der Außenseite ist?
> Das E10 hatte alles offen, bis auf zwischen Schalter und Netzkabelbuchse.
> Das L8 hatte nur einen schmalen Streifen offen.
> Und jetzt das E11 ist dort komplett geschlossen und nur rechts daneben ist offen.
> Das ist doch der Luftauslass und sollte so offen wie möglich sein dachte ich



Grundsätzlich ja, kann mir nur vorstellen das dieses der Geräuschreduktion dient, Stichwort Verwirbelungen bzw. evtl. noch um den Luftstrom zu lenken.

Edit: In dem Video von BeQuiet ( YouTube -> Minute 3:16) sieht man vor dem Stromanschluss/Schalter ein PCB-Stück, welches Luftauslässe an der Stelle funktional betrachtet obsolet machen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wonach wird eigentlich entschieden wie viel offene Fläche an der Außenseite ist?
> Das E10 hatte alles offen, bis auf zwischen Schalter und Netzkabelbuchse.
> Das L8 hatte nur einen schmalen Streifen offen.
> Und jetzt das E11 ist dort komplett geschlossen und nur rechts daneben ist offen.
> Das ist doch der Luftauslass und sollte so offen wie möglich sein dachte ich


Der Lüfter wird mit irgendwas um 200 U/min laufen, das ist ein laues Windchen, da ist die geöffnete Fläche völlig ausreichend. Warum BeQuiet das so macht ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal. Es kann billiger sein, weil das Stempelwerkzeug kleiner wird, es ist stabiler im Bereich um das Netzteil, wenn wieder mal ein Honk das Kabel einsteckt oder verkantet abzieht, es kann bewußt zur Strömungsrichtungsoptimierung sein. Das ist so erheblich besser als die oft zu findenden Teilabdeckungen der Lüfter. Was auch immer. Interessieren würden mich trotzdem mal Infrarotbilder unter Volllast. Ich ahne, dass heutige Netzteil mit ihren Minimaldrehzahlen der Lüfter ziemlich warm werden. Das konterkariert die Lebensdauer. Mir sind die Drehzahlen inzwischen zu tief. Ob 200/min, oder 500U/min hört man nicht mehr, so es hochwertige Lüfter sind.

Vergleiche ist die Staubmengen  am Filter vor meinem Bodenlüfter mit dem des Netzteils, dann ist der Bodenlüfter mit 500U/min sehr schenll sichtbar zugesetzt, unter dem DPP11 aber ist gar nichts. Da geht kein nenneswerter Luftstrom durch, das ist für mich ein quasi passiv Netzteil und das muss nicht sein.


----------



## amdahl (17. Januar 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wonach wird eigentlich entschieden wie viel offene Fläche an der Außenseite ist?
> Das E10 hatte alles offen, bis auf zwischen Schalter und Netzkabelbuchse.
> Das L8 hatte nur einen schmalen Streifen offen.
> Und jetzt das E11 ist dort komplett geschlossen und nur rechts daneben ist offen.
> Das ist doch der Luftauslass und sollte so offen wie möglich sein dachte ich


Ich gehe mal davon aus dass solche Maßnahmen der Optimierung der Kühlung dienen, auch wenn es erst mal nicht intuitiv ist.
Netzteilhersteller stehen vor dem Problem dass sich die Komponenten im Netzteil mit kleineren Lüftern zielgerichteter Kühlen lassen würden als mit einem Großen. Die Kunden wollen aber große Lüfter, der Aufschrei wäre riesig wenn das SP11 beispielsweise mit einem 80mm-Lüfter gekommen wäre. Deshalb müssen sie relativ viel Aufwand betreiben um aus dem schwachen und nicht gerichteten Luftstrom dieser riesen-Lüfter eine ausreichende und zielgerichtete Kühlung der Komponenten im inneren zu gewährleisten. Dazu werden beispielsweise Abdeckungen im inneren eingesetzt die den Luftstrom an die neuralgischen Stellen leiten. Oder eben wie hier der Auslass teilweise verdeckt um mehr Luftstrom im offenen Bereich zu haben wo sich dann die "heißen" Bauteile befinden.


----------

